# New Look Forum



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Sad to see this new layout. 

I give it a 👎


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Sad to see this new layout.
> 
> I give it a 👎


Forum was long overdue a facelift - early days with new look obviously but not sure what you are finding negative?

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I hate it. However that was my first feeling when the other forum I moderate was changed but once I got used to it it was OK. It can take time to find how things work.


----------

